# Lvl 2 Pay



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

Is there any pay variances between different merit positions on the same key? For instance, would a B2-Problem Solver make the same as B2-ICQA and would they make the same as a B2-Micromaintance Tech? If not… what makes the most 💸💸

*(RDC side)*


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 6, 2021)

Pay is based on where you were on the progression scale before taking a merit role.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Pay is based on where you were on the progression scale before taking a merit role.


Step 5… or should I just hang tight for another 8 months? Or just look for another job?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 6, 2021)

I know for icqa and problem solver roles the tm’s were offered a dime $.10 more than their previous pay. Mind you, a packer working for target for 6 years would make less than a warehouse worker working there 6 months when both offered the position at the same time. And they both now make less than warehouse workers because they filled the merit roles before giving out a fat raise. Lol


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I know for icqa and problem solver roles the tm’s were offered a dime $.10 more than their previous pay. Mind you, a packer working for target for 6 years would make less than a warehouse worker working there 6 months when both offered the position at the same time. And they both now make less than warehouse workers because they filled the merit roles before giving out a fat raise. Lol


Hanging tight it is. Thanks


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 6, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Hanging tight it is. Thanks


Ya. I wouldn’t bother with merit roles. They dangle the idea of making more than warehouse workers, but that’s a pipe dream. Warehouse employees capped make at least $2 an hour more than the merit in my building.

 Lww is where it’s at. About $2.50 an hour over cap and easy days.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Ya. I wouldn’t bother with merit roles. They dangle the idea of making more than warehouse workers, but that’s a pipe dream. Warehouse employees capped make at least $2 an hour more than the merit in my building.
> 
> Lww is where it’s at. About $2.50 an hour over cap and easy days.


What if you went from B2 to B1 LWW. You’d still lose a little bit of money, right?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 6, 2021)

Kostin said:


> What if you went from B2 to B1 LWW. You’d still lose a little bit of money, right?


You lose the shift premium. And if you went from b2 to a1 you would make more.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> You lose the shift premium. And if you went from b2 to a1 you would make more.


A-Keys at my DC 🤕.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Nov 6, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I know for icqa and problem solver roles the tm’s were offered a dime $.10 more than their previous pay. Mind you, a packer working for target for 6 years would make less than a warehouse worker working there 6 months when both offered the position at the same time. And they both now make less than warehouse workers because they filled the merit roles before giving out a fat raise. Lol


Not sure this is always the case. I was only about a year into target when I got my ICQA role. I went to straight max pay plus about .20.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Nov 7, 2021)

Warehouse workers only make more than merit due to covid and targets desperate attempt to keep people.


----------



## Hal (Nov 7, 2021)

Depends on Merit. You can't really compare one merit position to another you can't even compare two people holding the same position. I know a couple TSS guys and a problem solver who are making over 30 an hour, and others in the same role making less than 20. 

Also micromaintenance tech? Are you referring to the CMMS tech or the maintenance technicians (mechanics)?


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 7, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Not sure this is always the case. I was only about a year into target when I got my ICQA role. I went to straight max pay plus about .20.


I call BS.  There is no merit promotion that is ever given the top merit wage, even going from one merit role to another.  And you’re saying you make .20 above the top of the level 2 scale?  Above everyone else that was already doing that job?  Doubt it, otherwise you’d be doing that job alone, because everyone else would’ve quit.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 7, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Not sure this is always the case. I was only about a year into target when I got my ICQA role. I went to straight max pay plus about .20.


That may be the exception, and not the rule. I’ve talked to merit tm’s at other dc’s and theirs functions like ours.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 7, 2021)

Hal said:


> Depends on Merit. You can't really compare one merit position to another you can't even compare two people holding the same position. I know a couple TSS guys and a problem solver who are making over 30 an hour, and others in the same role making less than 20.
> 
> Also micromaintenance tech? Are you referring to the CMMS tech or the maintenance technicians (mechanics)?


CMMS tech


----------



## ItChecksOut (Nov 7, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> I call BS.  There is no merit promotion that is ever given the top merit wage, even going from one merit role to another.  And you’re saying you make .20 above the top of the level 2 scale?  Above everyone else that was already doing that job?  Doubt it, otherwise you’d be doing that job alone, because everyone else would’ve quit.


Unless I have misunderstood what they were referring to. 

But, let me be more specific in what I was saying. 
I was about a year into my time with target as a Warehouse worker, so a progression team member. At the time of my offer to go into ICQA I had 2 pay raises on the progression path. When I accepted my position as a merit TM, the pay was for what was at that time Max progression pay plus .20. So, from my perspective I skipped what was 2 years worth of the every 6 months progression raises. 

not sure if that's what was being referenced to or not.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 8, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Not sure this is always the case. I was only about a year into target when I got my ICQA role. I went to straight max pay plus about .20.


The first thing it states in the “about me:” section for Problem solver/ICQA role is
“•2 years of prior work experience as a warehouse worker, operations technician, or similar warehouse operator.” How were you able get that role only being a year into Target?


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Nov 8, 2021)

your pay is based how much you are worth and where your current pay is at. Let them offer you then reply the pay you want and why you deserve that pay. Some cases are out of their hands because they follow a acceptable pay scale only HR can see, leaders have to discuss your pay with HR before they agree to what they offer you. If you have a reason you should be getting paid more and you have proven that too them they will work with you


----------



## whsDCII (Nov 8, 2021)

Kostin said:


> The first thing it states in the “about me:” section for Problem solver/ICQA role is
> “•2 years of prior work experience as a warehouse worker, operations technician, or similar warehouse operator.” How were you able get that role only being a year into Target?


I'm in ICQA and can confirm: the last 3 people we hired on our key had less than 2 years experience in the building.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Nov 8, 2021)

Kostin said:


> The first thing it states in the “about me:” section for Problem solver/ICQA role is
> “•2 years of prior work experience as a warehouse worker, operations technician, or similar warehouse operator.” How were you able get that role only being a year into Target?


What they want and what they get are rarely the same thing.


----------



## wuncent01 (Feb 20, 2022)

Kostin said:


> The first thing it states in the “about me:” section for Problem solver/ICQA role is
> “•2 years of prior work experience as a warehouse worker, operations technician, or similar warehouse operator.” How were you able get that role only being a year into Target?


i started in august 2020 n started ICQA june 20th, 2021


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 24, 2022)

Kostin said:


> The first thing it states in the “about me:” section for Problem solver/ICQA role is
> “•2 years of prior work experience as a warehouse worker, operations technician, or similar warehouse operator.” How were you able get that role only being a year into Target?


Maybe they worked in another warehouse?  Doesn't specify.  

Below is a flowchart for reference:

Building Needs > everything


----------

